# blocklaying window details



## about2build (13 Mar 2012)

blocklaying detailing around opes...whats the best way to avoid cold bridging?? L block, cut blocks, rigid board or a combination of these??? being given conflicting reasons for each


----------



## about2build (13 Mar 2012)

sorry meant to say 150mm cavity, treble glazed windows to be fitted


----------



## lowCO2design (14 Mar 2012)

I'd go with syd's option of someone type of rigid 'insulation' board, but there's more to it than just this part of the detail.


----------



## threebedsemi (14 Mar 2012)

here are the details which the Department of the Environment said will ensure compliance for houses which have to comply with Part L of 2008:

http://www.environ.ie/en/Publicatio...g/BuildingStandards/FileDownLoad,18751,en.pdf

Scroll down towards the botton for details around openings.

They are not the best with regard to cold bridging. 

For openings in cavity walls I would suggest using one of the proprietary insulated cavity closers such as 'Kingspan Kooltherm cavity closer', 'Thermaclose' or 'Supafix' . You can do an internet search for 'insulating cavity closer' which might throw up a few alternatives.

You should also use a thin strip of rigid insulation all around openings which laps with the window frame and is plastered over to really miniminse cold bridging.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## about2build (14 Mar 2012)

Thanks guys- i'm in a position to have to comply with part L 2011....i've looked at the insulated cavity closers and they look a good neat and efficient job....but in terms of the thin strip of rigid insulation, by that do you mean an insulated plaster board and if not how do you accomodate unless the innerleaf is 25mm off the outer leaf-----if im understanding you right


----------



## lowCO2design (14 Mar 2012)

about2build said:


> how do you accommodate unless the innerleaf is 25mm off the outer leaf-----if im understanding you right


aerogel, mesh & plaster


----------

